# Trouble with WEB EASY



## cromat (Oct 21, 2009)

I just started using *WEB EASY 8*. When attempting to upload any website, it starts to upload the files then stops with this message: UNABLE TO CONNECT TO THE REMOTE HOST. ENSURE YOU HAVE AN INTERNET CONNECTION TO YOUR HOSTING PROVIDER BEFORE PUBLISHING YOUR WEBSITE. This message makes no sense. Has anyone experienced this yet? Any suggestions? THANKS


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Web easy has an 8? damn that means more Web easy posts =[. Not cool, i wish they were shut down.

Anyway, as for your problem, have you checked the upload settings(e.g. where the files are being uploaded to?[check the port and login details])...

If there's no problems there i suggest either:
a) Manually uploading the site.
b) Contacting web easy's tech support(as it's a new product) and attempting to get them to fix it.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------

